# surveys



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Anybody done the paid surveys? Money to be made?

Thanks,
TH


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

I am a member of two sites that offer surveys but send paid emails as well. I rarely devote the time to surveys because it may take 15 minutes to earn $.50, while the paid emails earn about $.02-$.03 every time I click the links. I've been a member of both sites for several years and receive checks every few months for anywhere from $30-$50. Not enough to retire on, but enough to pay a small bill here and there.

Would be happy to provide links if you'd like. Just sent me a PM.

Michael


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

twospirit, sent you a PM about this message. Thanks, Anna


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Pinecone research sends out $3 directly to paypal for completed surveys. They use to send $5.00. Now the surveys seem to take too long! I've passed up the last few. 

You have to be invited through a current member to get in with these guys. Last year I made about $100 dollars.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

jmtinmi, trying to line up some online work. Being on a fixed income a few extra dollars go a long way. Would love to check Pinecone out! Thanks, Anna
blu_redneck(at)yahoo.com


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the links twospirit!


----------



## apphorses (Apr 23, 2010)

My favorite by far has been swagbucks. You get paid for searching, taking surveys, and 100% return on referrals :clap:

http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/redneckmama4

I have already made over $100 (amazon gift cards or paypal) for Christmas :nanner:

This is really a great opp if you know a lot of people!


----------

